# National Geographic Magazine for iPad



## Bungle73 (Jul 30, 2011)

Does anyone have any experience of National Geographic Magazine for iPad through the Zinio app, and through their own app? I want to know what the differences are, and which is best, before I invest in one.

For some reason the Zinio mag is cheaper than their own app one.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 31, 2011)

Zinio = pdf. App = slightly more interactive.


----------



## Bungle73 (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks. I might go with the app version then.


----------



## sim667 (Aug 1, 2011)

Let me know how the app version is, im planning on moving to the ipad app when my subscription runs out.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 1, 2011)

Isn't National Geographic owned by News International?


----------



## Bungle73 (Aug 1, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Isn't National Geographic owned by News International?


 
Who cares? We already have Sky TV and I'm a Times subscriber.


----------



## Bungle73 (Aug 1, 2011)

Oh, and I just looked it up.  It's not owned by NI.


----------

